# Is this spread going to be lethal?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have only had one spring and one fall worth of experince of Decoying snows... I decided to buy a spread after this fall season. Hows this for a spread so far? Should I buy more of something?

I have:

17 dozen Sentry T&T GHG snow and Blue goose shells

7 dozen feeder Higdon Snow and Blue shells

14 dozen Feeder Snow Sillosocks


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

it will kill geese as long as you are on the X...you could have a doz decoys and be where the geese want to be and kill them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would only say your sentry ratio is a bit high...but if that matters could be debated to no end.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Jon, more socks and less heavy and time consuming shells. Just my thoughts! Congrats on getting into the decoying though!!

Adam


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

You are well on your way. id say that will be enough to put birds on the ground. :sniper:


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

A little high on the sentry ratio but you got good quality decoys.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn good start for a spread. If anthing would be needed I would say maybe some more feeder silosocks


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing adam, but then i see all these guys that say that they set out 500 fullbodies and i thought maybe shells wouldnt be so bad. I have about a 55 snow to 45 blue ratio, as i have been seeing the blues getting to be more and more every year.. I shot ALOT more blues this year than snows...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Lighter is better. And less space for storage is even better then theat!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

a good e-caller is just as important. don't over look it.

that spread will kill geese guaranteed. Be where they want to be.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Flyers are good


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I would personally ditch the shells and go socks either sillo sock or deadlys, with way more feeders and good ecaller and you will be ready to shoot some geese :sniper:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

gamberc said:


> I would personally ditch the shells and go socks either sillo sock or deadlys, with way more feeders and good ecaller and you will be ready to shoot some geese :sniper:


I second that


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

gamberc said:


> I would personally ditch the shells and go socks either sillo sock or deadlys, with way more feeders and good ecaller and you will be ready to shoot some geese :sniper:


3rd


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great looking spread to me. I'm not sold on the debate of running X percent of feeders and X percent of actives. I do try to keep my ratio more realistic but I don't think it will really matter if you have that many actives. Your spread should be good for any situation, except pulling those high flying migrators.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I would personally ditch the shells and go socks either sillo sock or deadlys, with way more feeders and good ecaller and you will be ready to shoot some geese


4th

Lot easier to haul around deadly's or silo's and a lot easier to "walk" into muddy, slushy fields we see so much in the spring just my 2 cents :beer:


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I guess I am going to find out if this spread is going to be more effective than an all sock spread... It may or may not be worth the extra work... but I do know that realistic should equal more success... my 2 cents


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Realistic doesnt mean sucess. Got to hide, be in the right spot, and have the right know how to be effective..Snow goose hunting is a numbers game. A lot of snow hunters in this forum with the know how, would sit up in a field right next to you in the spring. And you wouldnt get much shooting. And they would be using what you call, less realistic decoys. Don't you think that there is reason why 80% of all snow goose hunters use what you call less realistic decoys?

I will make the bet that after 3 times of setting up that spread you will be ready to make a diffrent choice.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree that sillosocks are the best decoy in the spring and we had great success last spring running 30 dz. We did have a lot of trouble decoying those older birds past 80 yards and we are going to try the realistic route running fbs this year. Im not saying that realism will pull them in that extra 50 yards but its worth a try and we are young and full of energy.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have put together 20 dzn silsocks and looking to add 10 dzn more. I have a good e-caller. I also have 14 feather flyers with my 20 dzn silsocks for the spring I hoping to kill some birds this year. Hopefully with all the young birds out. It will be a good season. But I still have my doubts


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Realistic doesnt mean sucess. Got to hide, be in the right spot, and have the right know how to be effective..Snow goose hunting is a numbers game. A lot of snow hunters in this forum with the know how, would sit up in a field right next to you in the spring. And you wouldnt get much shooting. And they would be using what you call, less realistic decoys. Don't you think that there is reason why 80% of all snow goose hunters use what you call less realistic decoys?
> 
> I will make the bet that after 3 times of setting up that spread you will be ready to make a diffrent choice.


Ok your right Sillosocks are just as realistic. It was a statement that is true that shells are more realistic... I also think part of the 80% of snow goose hunters go the sillosock route because its cheaper by a long shot... To each their own


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No they go that route because storage is way easier, getting the spread in and out of the field is more efficent, actual setup is easier in the field, and sillo socks and deadlies are just as effective as full bodys.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

ok but do you not agree that their is alot of people that say, they will put fullbodies or shells on the outer parts of the spread because they feel that it help finish birds better. I guess the only thing i can do is try it and setting out those deeks shouldnt be that bad... we just will have to get out in the field a little earlier... I agree that sillosocks are a better route as far as set up time, and storage, but I am also hoping that the shells will help finish birds... We will see I guess, and hopefully after 3 times of setup i will not mind it... I can always sell and buy more sillosocks, a lot more at that...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This also helps for some food for thought.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/snowgoosedecoys.php


----------

